# Eric Buterbaugh Fragrances



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2017)

Nick's Sunflower by Eric Buterbaugh in collaboration with Nick Fouquet

Notes are 



Top notes are lime (linden) blossom, quince, litchi, narcissus and nectarine
middle notes are orange blossom, tiare flower and jasmine
base notes are osmanthus, tuberose, white musk and amber



$75 10ml vial!
100ml Crystal Decanter $295
250ml Crystal Decanter $495


[
	

		
			
		

		
	




The #fragrance  is just that + it fills a room with a single spritz. Invoking the thought of floral fields, slight windy day & the sun gently warming you. About 75 degrees Fahrenheit lol. My only complaint is I need a bigger bottle 

This product was sent to specktra for review purposes. But all thoughts are my own.


----------



## riyajoselyn (Dec 15, 2017)

nice Buterbaugh Fragrances  its suitable for ladys* ?
*


----------

